# [2010] When is inventory added to RCI points side



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 5, 2010)

I have bee using RCI points side to pick up 7500-9000 point vacations last minute. I learned here on TUG to look for these around midnight Eastern time. Since the site rework several weeks ago, I haven't seen the same pattern. Can someone comment on their experience. Has it changed?


----------



## Carol C (Dec 5, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I have bee using RCI points side to pick up 7500-9000 point vacations last minute. I learned here on TUG to look for these around midnight Eastern time. Since the site rework several weeks ago, I haven't seen the same pattern. Can someone comment on their experience. Has it changed?



Wow, Bonnie Raitt...I'm a big fan! Can I have your autograph? :whoopie:


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you  very much, but alas I'm a fan too


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 9, 2010)

I was in Hawaii the past few days and it looks like Midnight Hawaii time is when they had put up a lot of inventory.  So that makes it 2 or 3 am PST I think.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 9, 2010)

*The Early Birds get the worm.*

My question is similar but it might be the same answer. Since we can do a search 10 months out...When does the date change?  For Example today is Dec.9th.  I can do a standard reservation for check-ins on Oct 8th.  So what time tomorrow does the search turn over to being able to search on Oct. 9?    I do know that if I wake up very early (last week about 5:30 a.m EST) I  did a search that found some inventory that a search an hour later showed less and a few hours after that showed none.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm looking for short term stuff 30-45 days, but I think it would be the same time for both. I've looked at various times over the past week -3 AM, 4 AM, 9 PM, 11 PM (all PST) and haven't seen the jump in inventory that I used to see regularly at 9 PM PST


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 13, 2010)

*RCI really messed up*

Get this, Kuleana Club 0030, for 1/7 under 30 days out is 82,500 points and for a 9/23 reservation it is 36,000 points...I've noticed some resorts RCI has actually spiked the points in under 30 days or less.

	 Unit Type	 Max Occup 
(Privacy)	 Kitchen	 Check-In Date  	 Check-Out Date	 RCI Points Value
	 1 Bedroom	 4 (4)	 Full	 Fri 07-Jan-2011	 Fri 14-Jan-2011	82,500
	 1 Bedroom	 4 (4)	 Full	 Fri 23-Sep-2011	 Fri 30-Sep-2011	36,000


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like a reflection of supply and demand. Can't speak to Hawaii, but September is low season in a lot of places. I know I'm always hoping to go somewhere warm in January.

Sheila


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 14, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> Get this, Kuleana Club 0030, for 1/7 under 30 days out is 82,500 points and for a 9/23 reservation it is 36,000 points...I've noticed some resorts RCI has actually spiked the points in under 30 days or less.
> 
> Unit Type	 Max Occup
> (Privacy)	 Kitchen	 Check-In Date  	 Check-Out Date	 RCI Points Value
> ...



This is being discussed now at

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135812


----------



## fishingguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonnie,
I think you have the wrong link. The link you used links back to this topic.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 14, 2010)

fishingguy said:


> Bonnie,
> I think you have the wrong link. The link you used links back to this topic.



Too many tabs open. Should have been

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134549


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out when RCI puts inventory on the points website. It used to show up aroung midnight eastern time like clockwork. Doesn't seem to work that way now


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any current information on this topic? Is midnight Eastern time still the best time to look?


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump. Anyone know when inventory goes on-line each day?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2011)

I think it's so variable depending on the resort and since it's such a pain in the behind to search points I doubt there's been alot of documenting.  I do see bulks in there occasionally but haven't really paid much attention to when they were deposited.  

It might help if you tell us what resort you are focusing on and maybe we can see if there is any historical data on your particular resort of interest.   

I will say that I do see RCI depositing occasional units here and there after a bulk in places that I am watching, but couldn't tell you the exact time of day.  I usually search at night and have posted some of my sightings at night but they may have been sitting there all day.  Some things with RCI have no apparent rhyme or reason.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 14, 2011)

*RCI adds inventory at 10 months out right after midnight*

That has been my experience.  If there's something that I really want badly, and I know it before the 10 month mark; then I make sure I'm online right after midnight at exactly 10 months.  If it's available, it can be gotten then.  

As far as after the 10 month mark, I have no idea when that inventory is added.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm really more interested in the near term availability. In the past, you could find 7000-9000 timeshares if you booked within a month of the date. The only way to grab one of these was to be at your computer when they added inventory. This used to occur arounf midnight Eastern Time. However, I have been watching the last couple of weeks and haven't seen this behavior. I was just wondering if RCI didn't do i that way anymore.


----------

